# Petite nouvelle



## @urelie (12 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si c'est par là que l'on se présente et que l'on fait connaissance.

Nouvelle mac-user depuis peu, je viens de découvrir votre forum qui m'a l'air plutôt sympa.
Donc je suis une petite jeunette, et me suis mis au mac depuis peu. Je travaille actuellement sur le lancement d'une boutique en ligne... mais ne m'en demandez pas plus, pour l'instant c'est encore top secret :rateau:
J'aurais certainement besoin de vos avis éclairés, otamment pour l'installation d'un serveur apache :love: pour tester en local ma petite boutique.

Voilà, je ne vous en dit pas trop pour l'instant, sinon j'aurais plus rien à raconter.


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2006)

attend que supermoquette arrive, tu va nous raconter des choses :love:


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2006)

bon sm et la mouette je vous ai vu sur ce thread :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Février 2006)

Salut, dans le forum Vous êtes ici -> X y a un sujet Présentez-vous si tu le veux vraiment 

Pour Apache tu vas pas trop te prendre la tête vu qu'il est déjà installé  mais le forum Développement web te s'ra utile.

Ah oui et fais attention : y a des suisses et des belges sur le forum :affraid:


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2006)

il ne faut pas oublier de l'activer :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2006)

Le meilleur endroit pour se présenter est le fil « Présentez-vous » dans la section « Vous êtes ici -> x » des forums.

Sois la bienvenue sur MacGeneration et, si je peux me permettre, serre les fesses.  

EDIT : Grillé par le coucou inverti de Lausanne... Arg.


----------



## @urelie (12 Février 2006)

Et ben on eput dire que vous dégainez vite ici


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> serres les fesses.



il n'y a pas besoins on est bien détendu la :rateau:


----------



## @urelie (12 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Serres les fesses.



Ah, pourquoi ? :rose:


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2006)

@urelie a dit:
			
		

> Ah, pourquoi ? :rose:



je viens de dire qu'il n'y avais pas besoins


----------



## Romain le Malin (12 Février 2006)

Bonjour @urélie et bienvenue sur MacGé  ,

tu es au bon endroit pour trouver des réponses à tes multiples questions.

N'oublie pas non plus de faire des recherches sur le forum, avant de poster un nouveau sujet, car beaucoup de problèmes ont souvent déjà leur solution dans les archives.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2006)

@urelie a dit:
			
		

> Ah, pourquoi ? :rose:


Le Bar n'est peut-être pas l'endroit idéal pour une jeune fille.


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Le Bar n'est peut-être pas l'endroit idéal pour une jeune fille.



et qu'en sais tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et qu'en sais tu ?


L'expérience. Tu verras en grandissant.


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'expérience. Tu verras en grandissant.



j'ai tellement d'expérience que j'ai déjà le tel de cette aurélie :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai tellement d'expérience que j'ai déjà le tel de cette aurélie :rateau:


Il ne te reste plus qu'à apprendre à te servir d'un téléphone.


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2006)

facile  mais bon tours c'est un peu loin de chez moi :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Février 2006)

Au fait aurélie, ta boutique est en php/mysql ?


----------



## @urelie (12 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai tellement d'expérience que j'ai déjà le tel de cette aurélie :rateau:



Ben alors, on fait son timide ?  Qu'attends tu pour m'appeller ? :love:


----------



## @urelie (12 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Au fait aurélie, ta boutique est en php/mysql ?


Oui, on part sur une interface maison, les solution open source existantes sont de véritables usines à gaz


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2006)

quand j'aurai remis la main dessus :rateau: je vais essayer de trouver ce que tu va vendre :rateau:


----------



## @urelie (12 Février 2006)

Je te sohaite bien du courage, tu n'auras aucun indice de ma part (même sous la torture) :°


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2006)

tu ne me connais pas  il y a des douces torture :rose:


----------



## La mouette (12 Février 2006)

Welcome sur MacGé...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Février 2006)

*Ouaip, clair que si ç'avait été un @urélien*
y'aura pas eu autant de réponses.

Ou raillerie et demandes expresses de tombé de futal.


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2006)

a oui j'oublirai, ici le bizutage est un tombé de futal


----------



## Pierrou (12 Février 2006)

Pas avec les filles ! ya un minimum de respect, merde ! :rateau: 

Quoique...


----------



## @urelie (12 Février 2006)

En tous les cas, quelques soient vos intentions bravo pour votre accueil sympathique et chaleureux 
Mais bon, comme je ne suis pas venue que pour faire pillier de bar, il faut maintenant que je passe aux choses sérieuses : trouver dans votre forum, une aide pour faire tourner apache et mysql sur mon mac.... 
Si une bonne âme voulait venir en aide de la petite jeunette


----------



## @urelie (12 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ouaip, clair que si ç'avait été un @urélien*


 C'est juste une faute de frappe, j'ai oublié le n :rateau:


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2006)

c'est pas ce que dit le whois de ton site web


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2006)

@urelie a dit:
			
		

> En tous les cas, quelques soient vos intentions bravo pour votre accueil sympathique et chaleureux
> Mais bon, comme je ne suis pas venue que pour faire pillier de bar, il faut maintenant que je passe aux choses sérieuses : trouver dans votre forum, une aide pour faire tourner apache et mysql sur mon mac....
> Si une bonne âme voulait venir en aide de la petite jeunette



tu a un forum développement web juste en bas


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2006)

Mais pourquoi as tu commencé à posté dans le bar ?? 
T'es mal barré !


----------



## @urelie (12 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas ce que dit le whois de ton site web


Eh ben, il ya des curieux à bord de Mac Génération, c'est pas joli joli...


----------



## @urelie (12 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi as tu commencé à posté dans le bar ??
> T'es mal barré !


Ben pour les rencontres, le bar j'ai pensé.... 
Me serais je trompée ?


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2006)

Ah ah !
Les rencontres !
Je croyais que tu venais faire du developement web !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Février 2006)

@urelie a dit:
			
		

> En tous les cas, quelques soient vos intentions bravo pour votre accueil sympathique et chaleureux
> Mais bon, comme je ne suis pas venue que pour faire pillier de bar, il faut maintenant que je passe aux choses sérieuses : trouver dans votre forum, une aide pour faire tourner apache et mysql sur mon mac....
> Si une bonne âme voulait venir en aide de la petite jeunette


Pour apache, rien à faire autrement que de télécharger TextWrangler gratuit, faire ouvrir -> fichier invisible (open hidden) et décommenter (ie : enlever les dièses au début de la ligne) les deux lignes:

#LoadModule php4_module        libexec/httpd/libphp4.so (ligne  240)

#AddModule mod_php4.c (ligne 284)

et redémarre ton partage web.

Pour mysql, lis et installe selon le tuto sur www.entropy.ch


----------



## supermoquette (12 Février 2006)

@urelie a dit:
			
		

> Ben pour les rencontres, le bar j'ai pensé....
> Me serais je trompée ?


Non je suis fidèle. Tu veux m'épouser ?


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2006)

Je crois que Macinside avait a peu près cette idée aussi


----------



## @urelie (12 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pour mysql, lis et installe selon le tuto sur www.entropy.ch



Merci pour ces infos, mais tu n'aurais pas un tut en langue de molière ou Javanais ? ce sont ls deux seules langues que je parle.... :rateau:


----------



## @urelie (12 Février 2006)

Bon j'ai le sentiment que j'ai à  faire à des esprits tordus  va falloir faire attention à ce que je dis.
Désolée pour le côté un peu gourde, je suis née comme ça


----------



## iota (12 Février 2006)

Salut.



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu ne me connais pas  il y a des douces torture :rose:


Etre obligé de te lire, tu classes ça dans quel type de torture ?   

@+
iota


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2006)

Bon, à part ouvrir des boutiques que l'on ne doit pas savoir ce que tu vends, tu fais quoi dans la vie?


----------



## @urelie (12 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> tu fais quoi dans la vie?



Je ne comprend pas bien le sens de ta  question 

Monter ma boutique me prend déjà beaucoup de temps, je ne vois pas ce que je pourrais faire d'autre à côté :mouais:


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2006)

Quelles sont tes occupations, loisirs, passe-temps, etc


----------



## @urelie (12 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Quelles sont tes occupations, loisirs, passe-temps, etc



Programmer, monter ma boutique :rateau:
Le marketing, la gestion :hein:

Non, je ne fais pas la cuisine ni le repassage, j'aime bien la photo aussi, les balades dehors, écouter de la musique, surfer sur le net 

Ca va comme ça :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Février 2006)

Pas la cuisine


----------



## La mouette (12 Février 2006)

@urelie a dit:
			
		

> Programmer, monter ma boutique :rateau:
> Le marketing, la gestion :hein:
> 
> Non, je ne fais pas la cuisine ni le repassage, j'aime bien la photo aussi, les balades dehors, écouter de la musique, surfer sur le net
> ...




Et tu aimes le cinéma ?  

Ok ok je sort

Mea culpa


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2006)

@urelie a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien la photo aussi,




ça tombe bien, je cherche un modèle


----------



## @urelie (12 Février 2006)

oui, les films romantiques


----------



## supermoquette (12 Février 2006)

Comme Old Boy ?


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comme Old Boy ?



tu veux aussi un marteau ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Février 2006)

Moi Aurélie ça m'inquiète comme prénom.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Février 2006)

Bienvenu sonnyboy


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi Aurélie ça m'inquiète comme prénom.


Pourquoi ? Tu bosses avec une Aurélie ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Février 2006)

Voilà, ouais c'est ça, dugland...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Février 2006)

Bon, je veux bien passer sur le prénom...

Elle est bonne la ch'tit nouvelle ???

Parce que j'ai pas de temps à perdre en salamalecks moi, faut que ça groove, j'suis un business man... faut envoyer...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je veux bien passer sur le prénom...
> 
> Elle est bonne la ch'tit nouvelle ???
> 
> Parce que j'ai pas de temps à perdre en salamalecks moi, faut que ça groove, j'suis un business man... faut envoyer...


D'abord, est-elle vulgaire ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> D'abord, est-elle vulgaire ?



Elles le sont toutes minou, tu sais bien...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elles le sont toutes minou, tu sais bien...


J'en parlais pas plus tard qu'hier avec ta femme.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Février 2006)

Ma femme ???

Ah oui... ma femme... 

Enfin le principal est qu'elles soient capables de mettre leurs oreilles entre leurs genoux.


----------



## @urelie (12 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> D'abord, est-elle vulgaire ?


Non je suis plutôt du style raffinée :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Février 2006)

Cool...

Genre queue de lotte au beurre blanc...

ça changera....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2006)

@urelie a dit:
			
		

> Non je suis plutôt du style raffinée :rateau:


Ça tombe bien : je suis plutôt du style indirect libre.


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2006)

'tain vous lui avait fait peur...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Février 2006)

Bon, et sinon, du point de vue du "miiiiingé de manganéou", tu te situes ou, jeune fille ?


----------



## @urelie (12 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Cool...
> 
> Genre queue de lotte au beurre blanc...
> 
> ça changera....


Non plutôt queue de boeuf au bouillon :rose:


----------



## @urelie (12 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça tombe bien : je suis plutôt du style indirect libre.


et moi style direct occupée


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Février 2006)

@urelie a dit:
			
		

> Non plutôt queue de boeuf au bouillon :rose:



Hum...

Une coquine... je dois les attirer... 

Vite aux abris !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarodeDakar (12 Février 2006)

En fait, si tu veux recevoir une bonne aide, suffit de mettre ta photo. Le jour ou je l<ai mise, pour faire sympa (tu sais, genre de bonne femme mariee depuis 30 ans, 4 ou 5 enfants, plate a mort), j ai eu une serie de joyeux bonjours odorants  me parlant meme de morue  , a quelques reprises. Choco machin l'a mise... elle a recu un superbe accueil pour d autres raisons, puis Julie double7 l'a mise OH!!!! Encore mieux 

Sans farce, Aurelie, le Bar, c est pour prendre un coup, et ici, sur Mac, c est 90% gars, comme au doux temps des tavernes et brasseries ou les femmes etaient interdites, sauf pour le gentil service. Faut surtout pas oublier ca. Les gourdes... ben, elles ne devraient pas venir trop longtemps, elles n'auront bientot plus de plumes sur le dos.

Ouep, c est bien l image que ca me donne ici, une taverne des annees 50!!! Avec en prime, une rigolade journaliere. Je me cache pour rire, faut pas prendre trop de place quand on arrive nouveau, pire... nouvelle - 

Comme partout ailleurs en fait. Regarde, ecoute, rigole. Ca vaut la peine 

Ceci dit, Aurelie, ce forum (MacG) est extraordinaire, pour recevoir de l'aide, tu ne trouveras pas mieux ailleurs. Mais faut aller au bon endroit pour poser ta question, a toi de trouver  Jusqu'ici, je peux te dire qu'il m"a sauve de bien des troubles 

Oups, j ai oublie: bienvenue! C'est un bar tres attachant ici, si tu oublis certains details, certaines remarques , c est franchement bien.

Mais pour le bonjour, c'etait pas ici... alors, ce thread ce fera surement deplacer


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Mais pour le bonjour, c'etait pas ici... alors, ce thread ce fera surement deplacer



Oui surement..

"Il *ce* fera déplac*é*" eut été plus adéquat...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Février 2006)

J'aime bien les féministes au rabais, on va rire je sens..


----------



## benkenobi (12 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui surement..
> 
> "Il *ce* fera déplac*é*" eut été plus adéquat...


Moi j'aurais écrit : il *se* fera...



et les féministes au rabais me font bien marrer aussi...


----------



## bens (12 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui surement..
> 
> "Il *ce* fera déplac*é*" eut été plus adéquat...



euh, sans vouloir te manquer de respect... :rose: 

je pense que " il *se* fera déplacé" serait encore plus adéquat... 

edit : grillée par benkenobi...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Février 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aurais écrit : il *se* fera...




Si on pouvait venir me pincer là....

Je peux pas le croire....


----------



## benkenobi (12 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si on pouvait venir me pincer là....
> 
> Je peux pas le croire....



Personne n'est infaillible, jeune padawan !!!


----------



## La mouette (12 Février 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> je pense que " il *se* fera déplacé" serait encore plus adéquat...




*S*ony *E*ricsson :afraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Février 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'est infaillible, jeune padawan !!!



Mais ou vois tu une erreur dans mon post bordel ???

Ou ???

T'es gland ou quoi ???


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Février 2006)

Bon n'en parlons plus....

On en était ou avec l'autre follasse ???


----------



## benkenobi (12 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais o*ù* vois tu une erreur dans mon post bordel ???
> 
> O*ù* ???
> 
> T'es gland ou quoi ???





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon n'en parlons plus....
> 
> On en était o*ù* avec l'autre follasse ???




il s'agissait de la faire passer à la casserole (ou quelquechose en rapport avec le sexe et la cuisine je sais plus vraiment... j'ai perdu le fil) 

edit : clique sur le bonhomme qui tire la langue


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Février 2006)

Lui, il est très très beau....

Très très beau...

Il mérite de réussir... il va lire chacun de mes posts, en cherchant le petit accent qui manque.... il est mignon....


----------



## benkenobi (12 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il t'en reste 10876 à lire, commence maintenant.


Qui te dit que je les ai pas lus, ma caille ?

:mouais:

(t'inquiète pas je préfère jouer au MQCD, j'me casse  tu peux refaire des fautes... )


----------



## @urelie (12 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Sans farce, Aurelie, le Bar, c est pour prendre un coup, et ici, sur Mac, c est 90% gars


Bof, ca ne me pose pa de problème particulier, cet univers je suis un peu habituée, il y a le même dans la moto. Donc si ces Mâles au tru croient m'impressioner, il va falloir qu'ils sortent l'artillerie lourde... et encore :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:

Pour le reste, j'aime bien les bars et les franches camaraderies que l'on peut y trouver. Et puis nous les femmes, on sait très ce qui se cache derrière leurs aspects ténébreux :  de doux agneaux :love:

Donc te fais pas trop de soucis pour moi, je sais me défendre et faire la part des choses 

Merci pour ton accueil et ta prévenance


----------



## Ichabod Crane (12 Février 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hum...
> 
> Une coquine... je dois les attirer...
> 
> Vite aux abris !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tu dois surtout attirer les filles qui ont ce prénom  

Au fait Remouille moi la compresse, c'est un San Antonio, non ?


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2006)

@urelie a dit:
			
		

> Bof, ca ne me pose pa de problème particulier, cet univers je suis un peu habituée, il y a le même dans la moto. Donc si ces Mâles au tru croient m'impressioner, il va falloir qu'ils sortent l'artillerie lourde... et encore :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:



pour 5 euros  sur mon compte paypal vous avez le portable de aurelie et pour 10 euros sont adresse


----------



## iota (12 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pour 5 euros  sur mon compte paypal vous avez le portable de aurelie et pour 10 euros sont adresse


Je fais la même offre à moitié prix...  

@+
iota


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2006)

mais il me suffit de 2 secondes pour te faire retiré ton offre  alors "exclure l'utilisateur"


----------



## @urelie (12 Février 2006)

Je préfère autant vous prévenir... vous risquez de tomber sur un os. C'est le numéro de mon chéri....


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2006)

même l'adresse ?


----------



## @urelie (12 Février 2006)

L'adresse est bonne, c'est la notre... mais Twister (un staff américain) se fera un plaisir de vous accueillir


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois surtout attirer les filles qui ont ce prénom
> 
> Au fait Remouille moi la compresse, c'est un San Antonio, non ?



Tout à fait kiki.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:



idée.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Février 2006)

Ben non justement !!!

Moi je suis en pleine forme !!!


----------



## CarodeDakar (12 Février 2006)

Parlez en bonne femme ici... ca deboule a tout coup  
Sur le bar, c'est un veritable bunker male  Dans la maniere, dans le geste?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Février 2006)

ça déboule pas, kiki...

y a que moi.

quand ça deviendra plus drole, on verra.

mais là y a que moi.


----------



## CarodeDakar (12 Février 2006)

Que toi, que toi... De ta part, Kiki, c'est tout doux... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Février 2006)

@urelie a dit:
			
		

> ces Mâles au tru



C'est assez imagé :rateau:  Bienvenue


----------



## rezba (14 Février 2006)

Ce fil mérite d'illustrer cette théorie.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2006)

Voir une horde de chacals se précipiter ainsi, bave aux lèvres, sur une frêle jeune nioube me donne proprement envie de vomir...


----------



## La mouette (14 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Voir une horde de chacals se précipiter ainsi, bave aux lèvres, sur une frêle jeune nioube me donne proprement envie de vomir...




Moi ça me donne soif....

Vomirais plus tard


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça me donne soif....
> 
> Vomirais plus tard



Heuuuuuuuu.... Remarque ; moi aussi... Allez! un autre Montbazillac, pendant que Pépette prépare les toasts pour le foie gras... :love:


----------



## Nephou (14 Février 2006)

_bon ben bonne St Valentin alors&#8230; je tire doucement la porte pour ne pas vous gêner 

j'ai d'ailleurs l'impression qu'@urélie a fait de même
_


----------

